
Are Index Funds Evil? - bezzi
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2017/09/are-index-funds-evil/534183/?utm_source=atlli&amp;single_page=true
======
Bucephalus355
As someone who invests in Index Funds this does worry me. Surely we can't all
invest in Index Funds and still have everything work?

I don't think it's an issue for now, but something to keep an eye out for 10,
20 years into the future once many more people move into Index Funds.

